# What are your fav NYX shades?



## csdev (Jun 15, 2008)

MMM/GGG gals - nc40-42: what are your fav. NYX eyeshadow, lipgloss and lipstick shades?


----------



## alehoney (Jun 18, 2008)

NC 40-42.

L/s favorite is circe just a really perfect nude shade 
also Heather l/s, Rea L/s (another nude a bit more brownish), B52 l/s, Thalia l/s, Hero l/s (really good red color), summerlove l/s, tea rose l/s. 

Lip gloss- my favorites are natural l/g, lollipop l/g, and plush red. the lipglosses are a little thicker and sometimes they can be just too thick to look good. I have Taupe l/g which is very similar to c-thru but its just thicker and not as sheer but its still nice. 

eyeshadow- you should try all the ultra pearl mania- the little bottles of pigment- my favorites are rust, yellow gold, oro, pearl and purple. 

the single eye shadows my favorites are rust, mermaid green, Blondie, dolly pink, salmon.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL, I just posted in another topic that I love the Louisiana l/s [home state! hayyy], and the Pinky lip liner. I like the Orange Pearl pigment, too.


----------

